# Forum > Social Media > Youtube Accounts And Services >  Buy aged youtube account 2006-2013 with livestream feature ready - only 45$

## audiencegain

Buy Aged YouTube Account 2006-2013 with Livestream Feature Ready
(4000 watch hours and 1000 subscribers were achieved)


Aged YouTube Channel 2006-2009: 65$/1 channel, 60$/10 channels, 55$/20 channels…

Aged YouTube Channel 2010-2013: 55$/1 channel, 50$/10 channels, 45$/20 channels…

Various types of channels: vlog, gaming, DIY…


Buy Monetized YouTube Channel (Botted)

1 Botted channel 2020-2022: 159$/channel

1 Botted channel 2010-2019: 179$/channel

1 Botted channel 2006-2009: 189$/channel

No copyright or community strikes

In addition, we also sell channels with a large number of subs


Buy aged YouTube account 2006-2021

Type 1: 2006-2009 without video only 6$

Type 2: 2006-2009 with old video only 12$

Type 3: 2010-2021 without video 2-4$

Type 4: 2010-2021 with video 3-5$

Payment method

Cryptocurrency or Direct Card payment + bank fee

Contact

Telegram: audiencegainCO
Skype: live:admin_178140
WhatsApp: +84 70.444.6666

Contact us to receive a 10% discount code on your purchase


Besides, If you are looking for a particular type of channel, feel free to contact us, we can take all the orders according to your requirements and fast delivery.

----------

